# Digger and Bulldozer action from Southern Model Show



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Always a highlight of my trip to the annual Southern Model Show to watch these guys playing with their diggers and dozers. Could watch them all day. Filmed in UltraHD / 4K.


----------

